# 240g comm. pics



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

Heres a few more pics of my 240gal. community tank. :smile:


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

smile: "*PhullTank*" Shot


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

another...

_P. endlicheri endlicheri_ and _C. aurantimaculata_ :smile:


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Damn those are nice pics. I wish I had room for a 240 gal!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

stunning...do you want to sell? lol...great tank P.t57...love the sh..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dont you have a ray in there as well? I think I see hom over on the left hand side of the complete tank pic.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

dam thats prettybig tank


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

VERY cool, man







Awesome specimens. How big are they and how long they been together for?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Excellent tank!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

NICE FISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

dude!!!!! you have the TRUE Lepisosteus platyrhincus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SAWEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what the HELL is that CIchla-looking fish in the first pic looking at the cam.. is tha cichla? Lates? what is that?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

snakehead rules man!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

awesome hopwfully my tank will look that that by the end of the year well at least my new tank will
dixon


----------

